# [SOLVED] i7 2600k 4 Cores, 8 Threads?



## futures

The i7 2600k has 4 cores, and 8 threads.
And if I go into my CPU-Z, it shows it as 4 cores and 8 threads.
But why do some overclocking people that post up their pics of their 2600k...it shows 4 cores and 4 threads on their CPU-Z?

I don't get it.
How can they have 4 threads and I have 8 threads?
When it's the same cpu?

for example.

NickShih's 6017.7 mhz CPU-Z run with Core i7 2600K @ 6017.7MHz

If you see his CPU-Z pic,
it says 4 threads?..

How is this possible?

Is there some way to reduce the amount of threads your cpu uses in bios or something?
If not, how is he changing it?
Cuz everyone knows that the i7 2600k has 4 cores and 8 threads.

Can someone help me out on this?

Cuz if it is possible,
I want to reduce my threads to 4 as well,
and try overclocking higher.

Please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: i7 2600k 4 Cores, 8 Threads?*

you switch multi threading off in the BIOS and it locks the amount of threads to to the amount of cores


----------



## futures

*Re: i7 2600k 4 Cores, 8 Threads?*



greenbrucelee said:


> you switch multi threading off in the BIOS and it locks the amount of threads to to the amount of cores


Oh! I see.

I have a Asus P8P67 pro motherboard.
with a i7 2600k cpu.

Can I do this too if i go into my bios?

Also what are the benefits in doing this?
and why do people do it?

Is it cuz they know they won't use all the 8 threads,
and they only need 4?


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: i7 2600k 4 Cores, 8 Threads?*

should be able to. Overclocking produces heat disabling some cores reduces the heat so you should be able to get a higher overclock.


----------



## futures

*Re: i7 2600k 4 Cores, 8 Threads?*

I see..so unless you're planning to do like extreme overclocking..just leaving HT on is better right?


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: i7 2600k 4 Cores, 8 Threads?*

yes thats correct


----------



## futures

*Re: i7 2600k 4 Cores, 8 Threads?*



greenbrucelee said:


> yes thats correct


Thank you,
Greenbrucelee.
Nice name btw lol.


----------



## pmfabri

HT increases multithreaded performance so there is no point in an overclock that requires you to switch of HT, because you will not get an increase in performance.


----------



## greenbrucelee

pmfabri said:


> HT increases multithreaded performance so there is no point in an overclock that requires you to switch of HT, because you will not get an increase in performance.


yes you do.


----------

